# Anyone heading to sale



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone heading to the sale tonight at BAs


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

wish I could just go look and see .... but going to be too crowded for me maybe ..


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I will go, but probably closer to 11pm, as I'm going out with my gf and some friends tonight, when the party is over, BA's is about 3 blocks from her house lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

is anyone near me going ? ......geee I would love to go but no transportation!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I am dead tired and have an auction tomorrow but I will be heading up there later. I think...I am currently covered in tile dust!  Doreen I did you one better then your idea's on the shelves!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

woooohoooo!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yippie .....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd love to go but no can do.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

anybody gone? any deals?


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I just came back and picked up a few loaches for my snail problem. A lot of things were left, but nothing special. AC110 was on sale for $86.99 but I've seen better.


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

just came back...the livestock sale was what everyone here seemed to be there for.
wife got her elephantnose for 25% off and i got some water conditioner for 10 bucks off


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh crap I need an AC 110 grrrrrr and cant go out waaaaaaaaaa


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

i just got back and i didn't take too big an advantage of the deals... but i did get two rubber plecos 187b. and a shrimp... a big one... i forgot the name.. i'll get on that... and a plant. i ended up buying an ehiem tho which was not on sale. but i want to get the 90 gallon going so i needed it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I got a great deal on plecos rubbernose a royal a gold nugget and 2 spotted ,bristlenose some reticlated loachs a jaguar catfish a spotted rapheal catfish and some amano shrimp all for 100.00 I think they made a mistake on my bill


----------

